# Quick steeping



## Gert_Koen (26/7/15)

Slow cooker method. Less than 24 hours..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (26/7/15)

whats the slow cooker method?


----------



## Delaray69 (26/7/15)

would also like to know please....

I tried the hot (tap water) in a bowl... it somehow messed up a very good juice of mine.... It tasted burned... lol

So back in the cupboard for atleast 1 month....


----------



## Mike (26/7/15)

@Delaray69 heat is generally to be avoided as it oxidises the nicotine - although some people are for it, some people are against it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (26/7/15)

@Mike , will this be the cause of the burning taste i get?

The juice i made, if i leave it in my cupboard for 2 days, it is very tasty, but on the 3mg mix i make, the juice is very colourless....


----------



## johan (26/7/15)

As long as you can keep temp below 60C at sea level (57C Gauteng) you're good. I totally avoid heat as for reason mentioned by @Mike and rather use an ultrasonic bath.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (26/7/15)

@johan , sorry for the noob question, but what is ultrasonic bath?


----------



## method1 (26/7/15)

Seems to me there must be some compromise when taking a shortcut, there usually is in life 

(says the guy whose never steeped anything except that yoghurt I left in the fridge for 6 months)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (26/7/15)

Delaray69 said:


> @johan , sorry for the noob question, but what is ultrasonic bath?



Its a device used by chemical labs (mixing and cleaning), jewelery shops (to clean jewelry), electronic assembly (to clean soldered pcb's after), etc.

Ultrasonic cleaning uses cavitation 'bubbles' induced by high frequency pressure (sound) waves to agitate a liquid, thus ideal for mixing 2 or more different fluids and/or solubles. In the cleaning process, the agitation produces high forces on contaminants adhering to substrates like metals, plastics, glass, rubber, and ceramics.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Delaray69 (26/7/15)

@johan , Thanks, is this the safest method to quick steep?


----------



## capetocuba (26/7/15)

The best method for steeping used by all the world's top juice producers is ... Um will tell you tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/7/15)

Delaray69 said:


> @johan , Thanks, is this the safest method to quick steep?



I don't know as I'm not a mixologist - but it works for me. I think the safest is still TIME (a couple of days/weeks in a dark place).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (26/7/15)

Oky, Cool Thanks all


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/15)

I use no heat put it in a dark place for two weeks is the best steeping method. Heating nicotine always taste peppery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/7/15)

johan said:


> I don't know as I'm not a mixologist - but it works for me. I think the safest is still TIME (a couple of days/weeks in a dark place).


Well that's my method, I prefer one word ... patience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/7/15)

I have also read of plenty folk not liking what heat steeping does to cream flavours. 

This subject is very all over the place. I don't know what to think really.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Gert_Koen (27/7/15)

I had them in a ziplock bag on the lowest temperature in slow cooker about 50 degrees. Round one was an hour and a half and the next morning less than a hour. No bad taste..I would have let time do the trick but saw this method on another forum and im pleasantly surprised by the results.


----------

